# Cialis,,,, Help me get it



## mabboz (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey there, 

I heard some good reviews about this Cialis so I would like to give it a try just for fun.
I was looking for Cialis pills 10mg throw Online but is seems all of them are scams ( I cant get a prescription)
Can  you help me get it? is the liquid one same as the pills? does it really  work? I dont really care about the price as long as the thing works.
please update me.
if you know good trusted source pls PM me 
thank you


----------



## ukanabolic.com (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## mabboz (Jul 20, 2014)

thank you bro..


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## mabboz (Jul 20, 2014)

thanks,,,,, any opinion???


----------



## mabboz (Jul 20, 2014)

PM me .. let me know if u kno how to get legit pills without prescription. ..


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 21, 2014)

We have cialis tabs, 25mg, really strong, for more infos pls PM me or send email to h-as.pharma@safe-mail.net.


----------



## jadean (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome brother, I.second a vote for h-as.pharma. Excellent prices and great communication.


----------



## mabboz (Jul 21, 2014)

Alright thanks,, h-as.pharma I sent u an email


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, your email was well received


----------



## s2h (Jul 21, 2014)

IronMag research tadalafil was resesrched and found to be very effective and accurate....


----------



## brazey (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome  Looks like you've found the hard stuff already....


----------



## mabboz (Jul 21, 2014)

Hahaha lol, I'll try the pills that h-as.pharma offered me. I dunno if it's better than the liquid.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome! : )


----------



## basskiller (Jul 29, 2014)

welcome .. many places have what you need


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## RadJohnson (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------

